# My favorite maple smoked salmon recipe so far



## murphyslaw (Dec 29, 2015)

http://honest-food.net/2012/08/12/how-to-smoke-salmon-recipe/
If the link does not work I can always upload some screenshots of it.

This is the website for the recipe I use for my maple smoked salmon. I just thought I would share it, I hope that it is OK to share the link, as it is by far my favorite one. Salmon was the very first thing I smoked. The first attempt I winged it, and it was OKish...  When I tried this recipe for my next attempt it was perfect for my taste buds. I absolutely loved it! (And so did everyone who ate it)
I find basting it with the maple syrup is a must. It just gives it that nice finish, and extra maple taste. I used a masterbuilt electric smoker.
I need to find a regular smoked salmon recipe now, as I don't always want sweet and maple. Sometimes salty and smoky is all I want. I will definitely be searching through the forum for recipes. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## gotribe (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting this detailed recipe. I'm trying it today. Will let you know the results.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank-you for the link, but we want to see your work. How about smoking some salmon & giving us the process you used, with pictures of course. 

Al


----------



## murphyslaw (Jan 17, 2016)

The next time I get some salmon, I will do the step by step pictures. I was just thinking yesterday it was time to get salmon in the smoker again. Next time I go to the city I will pick some up!


----------



## gotribe (Jan 17, 2016)

Okay, I used this recipe for my first smoked salmon today - second smoked anything. It came out great - my son, who doesn't like salmon, loved it, so that's saying a lot! Thanks for the great recipe.

For the brine I substituted Sucranat for the sugar. Sucranat is a low-refined sugar that retains the molasses along with the various minerals, vitamins and enzymes that are in the crushed cane liquid which is then slowly dehydrated. The molasses gives it that deeper, richer taste than refined white sugar and I could definitely pick that up in the salmon. I didn't have birch syrup, but my maple syrup worked just fine.

I think in my next batch I will use less salt and not brine it as long as I did, which was 24 hours. Probably 8-12 hours with just 1/4 cup salt to the quarter of water would do it. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't so salty we couldn't eat it, it's just that I could do with less saltiness.

I fan dried it on the dining room table for 2.5 hours to get the magic pellicle. After reading all the comments about pellicle, I figured I'd need a miracle. But it was pretty simple.

I have a Masterbuilt 30 electric smoker and smoked it at 150 for 3 hours, using apple chips along the way. Basted it with half and half of water and maple syrup once every hour. It was 135 when I took it out and I wrapped it in foil and finished it in the oven at 300 for maybe 20 minutes, took it right up to 150 degrees. Came out very moist, just absolutely delicious!

So here are the pictures:

Salmon filets drying via fan













Salmon Drying.JPG



__ gotribe
__ Jan 17, 2016






And here's the pellicle.













The Pellicle!.JPG



__ gotribe
__ Jan 17, 2016






Ready to eat (you can see where I sampled the bottom one). That was fun!













Ready To Eat.JPG



__ gotribe
__ Jan 17, 2016


----------

